# Eheim 2011?



## Fred_E_Krugar (Oct 13, 2008)

Does anybody have any specs on these filters??? Also will they do fine for 20 gal tanks??


----------



## dhavoc (Mar 17, 2006)

too small for a 20g, go with at least a 2213 or similar. the 2011 is fine for 10g max.


----------



## TNguyen (Mar 20, 2005)

I agree with dhavoc. Go with an eheim 2213.


----------



## vancat (Nov 5, 2004)

2013 is exactly what I have on my 20g long and it is perfect.


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

I recently bought a "new in box" 2011 from an estate sale, but it is not set up at the moment.

Here are the specs for the 2211 and the other Classic filters, but they are in metric units.
http://www.eheimasiapacific.com/prod_e_extfilter_classic.html


----------



## Augus (Apr 4, 2008)

what is the different between 2011 and 2211?
Thanks,


----------



## CraigThor (Aug 5, 2007)

Augus said:


> what is the different between 2011 and 2211?
> Thanks,


Same thing newer model. Both flow around 80 gph. I have 2 2211 adn they are great.

Craig


----------



## Augus (Apr 4, 2008)

CraigThor said:


> Same thing newer model. Both flow around 80 gph. I have 2 2211 adn they are great.
> 
> Craig


I just purchase a use 2211 from another member, it come with extra 2011 pump head. I have not look at them yet, will see if I can keep 2011 pump head as spare.


----------



## CraigThor (Aug 5, 2007)

Augus said:


> I just purchase a use 2211 from another member, it come with extra 2011 pump head. I have not look at them yet, will see if I can keep 2011 pump head as spare.


should be exactly the same size.

Craig


----------

